# REC:  Smoked Tomato Dip



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2007)

_I just mixed this up for today...It's easy,and I have to say even without sitting in the refrigerator to chill, then bring back to oom temp, it is really tasty._
_You just put everything into your f/p and pulse,scraping down the sides several times and your done..._
_you need: _
_I pack of 3oz. smoked sun dried tomatoes, one 8oz. cream cheese, 1/2 cup mayo, 1/2 cup,sour cream, salt,pepper, I added a little more of the mayo and sour cream,tabasco as much or as little as you want.  For the salt I used a grey salt with sun dried tomatoes and garlic in it and 4 green onions tops and bottoms..Pulse on and off, scrape down sides of f/p several times..Put into serving bowl  cover and chill. Remove let come to room temp and serve with crackers or baguettes..Now, I tasted mine with a piece of celery and it was delicious. I think I'm going to do a quick veggie tray to go with the dip as well.._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 18, 2007)

I like anything with sundried tomato flavor. This sounds wonderful!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2007)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I like anything with sundried tomato flavor. This sounds wonderful!!


Hi Texas 
This dip turned out really good. I'm not much for real smokey flavors and when I opened the tomatoes, I kind of thought oh oh!! But after I got it mixed and tried it with some celery, I really enjoyed it. The smoke flavor is nice not over powering and the tomatoes give it a sweetness, and mixing in 
some Tabasco gives it some zip...Really nice..

kadesma


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 18, 2007)

My mouth is watering, sounds so good, thanks for the recipe !!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> My mouth is watering, sounds so good, thanks for the recipe !!


You're welcome 
Wish I could reach through the screen and hand you some...

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Mar 19, 2007)

now, doesn't this sound good! and I think I have everything in our little RV fridge!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> now, doesn't this sound good! and I think I have everything in our little RV fridge!


Hi cjs,
we had this yesterday and we all really enjoyed it. When I make it again I plan to add a little more onion and tabasco to it..It's great on veggies,crackers or baguette.. I prefer the veggies, the kids the crackers and sons in law the baguette 

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Mar 21, 2007)

Made this last night - very tasty and I did add a couple shakes of Tabasco and a few toasted pine nuts. This is a keeper! Thankd kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> Made this last night - very tasty and I did add a couple shakes of Tabasco and a few toasted pine nuts. This is a keeper! Thankd kadesma.


You're welcome cjs,
So glad you liked it..The pine nuts sound like a great addition and will try that myself next time..

kadesma


----------

